# The "Have More" Plan



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

*Andi gave me the title of this book about 2 years ago. I find myself going back to read it over and over again. It is the story of a family that left New York to Homestead in the country. Great how to information. Keep in mind it was written in the 40's.

http://www.webpal.org/SAFE/aaarecovery/1_farm_recovery/ftpfiles/the_have_more_plan.pdf

Thank you *Andi :flower:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

You are welcome!

It is a great little book.


----------



## twiggie (Jan 3, 2009)

I also read and love this book. It's got loads of great information that is still applicable in some aspects despite being 70 years old. Although in the case of books and people the older they are the better information they can provide.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

It is pretty much the first several issues of Mother Earth news.. I have them all on disc and have read most of it.. not a super big fan I must say.. some stuff great.. some stuff okay.. some stuff.. just plain dumb and awful. 

ETA: Yup same stuff.. the ideas behind it are actually good... getting stuff ready to be more self sustaining but the way they do it.. not very good. at least this version has a disclaimer about their poor practices concerning pesticides but not their poor animal welfare and raising.. if you are going to raise turkey and chicken that way you would be better off just buying store bought.. JMHO


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

One must remember this was the 40's ...

We now know some things that were not know back then but for me the "basic plan" without the pesticides  would be a good start for someone just starting out and had no clue.

I look at it as a building block from the past ... You take the plan, look at "back then and now" and you have a start.

One must start some where ... either The "Have More" Plan or/and Carla Emery, Encyclopedia of Country Living. But that is just me.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks for sharing Andi and Mdprepper! :wave:


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

DITTO THAT :2thumb:


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

When I was a kid , this was very common. Most people grew a garden in the back yard and kept chickens. Small farms all had orchards and a milk cow or two.


----------



## Barfife (Apr 23, 2011)

I had not heard of this book until today. Definately a reference keeper. thanks


----------



## Thaddius (Jun 27, 2012)

If you can find a copy

"five Acres and freedom" is in the same vein.

Thad.

P.S. Thanks for the link, will be enjoying this later tonight.


----------



## wavetoworld (Jul 31, 2012)

Glad that you shared the link, It is rare to find any good links for reference.


----------

